# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Recessive Morphs >  Lavender Albino

## JLC

This is another type of T- Albino, but is not the same and is not compatible with the common Albino.  If you bred a Lavender with a regular Albino, all the babies would look normal and be het for both types.  This is a beautiful mutation in which the normally white markings of an Albino turn to lavender or purple-ish gray.  The babies start out a stunning neon orange with brightly contrasting white and as they mature, the colored pattern fades toward yellow while the white turns purple.  The eyes are a dark ruby red.  Lavender Albinos were first proven by Ralph Davis Reptiles in 2001.


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
J. Kobylka Reptiles

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

angeluscorpion (09-06-2012),MagicStallion (10-19-2020),reptimac (08-25-2013)

----------

